# Gilletts Lake in Jackson County



## Creepdawg (Apr 5, 2006)

Just wondering if anyone had any info on Gilletts Lake. Would like to try some bass fishin' this weekend. Also was thinking about hitting Pleasant Lake as well. How is the boat traffic on these lakes on the weekend?
thanks for any info
creepdawg


----------



## Maydar1 (Oct 24, 2005)

Gilletes is definitely a better bass lake than Pleasant. Pleasant will be loaded with boats if the weather is nice. Gilletes can be tough fishing unless you are familiar with the lake. Deep weedlines are producing, but it will probably be slower. Water temp 80 degrees a couple days ago. Reeds right before dark and early/early in the morining should get you a couple fish. There are nice ones in there.


----------



## Creepdawg (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey thanks for the info. I have a 17.5 foot Deep V boat, how do you think it would do on Gilletts? Also, do you know of any other good bass lakes around jackson? 

thanks again
creepdawg


----------



## Maydar1 (Oct 24, 2005)

That will do fine on Gilletes. Center chain of lakes are pretty good. Grass Lake is good but will be really warm because it's so shallow.


----------



## Creepdawg (Apr 5, 2006)

Thanks again. also do you know how the boat launch is at Gilletts?
Creepdawg


----------



## JBIV (Jan 29, 2004)

Gilletts lake has a good launch w/dock, a lot of the lake is shallow (2-3') so check it out before ripping around the lake. Good luck, and have fun!!!


----------

